# looking for off shore fishing trip



## ghostwalker (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi guys I am looking for a fishing trip out or corpus me and wife would love to get to go on an off shore trip we will help with gas food bait and what ever else you need the week ends will be good for us thanks if any body can help us get off shore


----------



## ghostwalker (Jul 1, 2011)

*off shore trip*

I have cash


----------

